# looking for hairless rat in san diego



## atomik9274 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm looking to adopt a hairless male rat and i am having trouble finding a breeder or one that needs to be adopted. if anyone in san diego reads this and has one ready for adoption please let me know by posting in this thread. i wont be able to adopt for 1 and a half to 2 weeks due to me upgrading my cage and I'm ordering it soon. or if anyone knows a hairless rat breeder in san diego please let me know. i already have a male and he is about 1 yr and 3-4 months. so i dont want one to young. thanks for the help


----------

